# Olivia Wilde is Upset about her affair partner breaking up with her



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Olivia Wilde cheated on her husband of 9 years with Harry Styles (10+ years younger). he broke up with her and she is upset - a relation that last only 19 months









Olivia Wilde Is Reportedly Still 'Very Upset' About Her Breakup With Harry Styles


Breaking up is hard to do — especially in the public eye.




www.sheknows.com













Olivia Wilde Says Jason Sudeikis’ Custody Papers Stunt Wasn’t Surprising: ‘There’s a Reason I Left That Relationship'


Olivia Wilde gives some painful insight into that moment on the Cinema Con stage.




www.sheknows.com





Karma train


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

They weren't married.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Her cheating was a very private and public affair. She is the one that started the ****show by cheating.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

You can tell purely be her face that she is a disgusting, emotionally ignorant person.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Geez...lol


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.

And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


----------



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

gaius said:


> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.
> 
> And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


Wow. You know everything. Nice for you


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

gaius said:


> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.
> 
> And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


So her affair was his fault. SMH.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dont get what women see in Harry styles at all.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

gaius said:


> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.
> 
> And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


Well I guess she loved him enough to be with him for years so he must have something appealing about him. Plus is he fat? Doesn't look it in the photos I saw.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

gaius said:


> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.
> 
> And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


He's not fat


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

The word on the street is that Harry Styles is gay. So, it's not likely the lack of sex that she's upset about. Probably the work she has to do to find another partner to beard with.

He is so pretty. Straight men do not do this. Hollywood gay men may outright deny their sexuality, but they will always do things to signal it to other gay men. Whether it be a see-through shirt or nail polish or lipstick or earrings. They signal without saying a word.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

gaius said:


> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.
> 
> And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


So you belittle others to prop yourself up.


----------



## Canadiana (1 mo ago)

Ah, yes.

Random members of the public pretending they have insight into a celebrity's private life and know what happened behind closed doors, and assuming the gossip columns are definitely true. They never make up stories for clicks, as we know.

Critical thinking...where are thou?


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Canadiana said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> Random members of the public pretending they have insight into a celebrity's private life and know what happened behind closed doors, and assuming the gossip columns are definitely true. They never make up stories for clicks, as we know.
> 
> Critical thinking...where are thou?


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

UAArchangel said:


> View attachment 94685


Okay that’s funny…


----------



## Canadiana (1 mo ago)

UAArchangel said:


> View attachment 94685


Is this meant to prove Olivia Wilde cheated on her ex? 

I don't see the conenction.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest ''Styles'' isn't his real last name.....off to Wiki to confirm my claim.....

Edit: Wiki says that's his real name.....they're probably lying, I'm rarely wrong about stuff like this.....misinfo!


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Canadiana said:


> Is this meant to prove Olivia Wilde cheated on her ex?
> 
> I don't see the conenction.


No. It is meant to show that it is less than speculative about Harry's proclivities.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

All very interesting. I guess it would be more interesting if I gave a sh*t.

Olivia Wilde has hit the wall. Her looks are fading fast. I also heard that lame woke movie she directed tanked at the box office and she got all butt-hurt because no one was buying what she was selling. 

To be fair, she was smokin' hot back when she was younger and co-starred in _House._


----------



## SnowToArmPits (Jan 2, 2016)

> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male *with no genuine talent *


Well maybe not completely talent less:

*Screen Actors Guild Awards 2022*
*Winner Actor* Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Comedy Series Jason Sudeikis "Ted Lasso"

*Screen Actors Guild Awards 2021
Winner Actor* Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Comedy Series Jason Sudeikis "Ted Lasso"

*Primetime Emmy Awards 2022*
*Winner Primetime Emmy *Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series Jason Sudeikis For playing: "Ted Lasso".

*Primetime Emmy Awards 2021
Winner Primetime Emmy *Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series Jason Sudeikis For playing: "Ted Lasso".

*Golden Globes, USA*
2022 *Winner *Golden Globe Best Performance by an Actor in a Television Series - Musical or Comedy Jason Sudeikis Ted Lasso

2021 *Winner *Golden Globe Best Performance by an Actor in a Television Series - Musical or Comedy Jason Sudeikis Ted Lasso


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Self important, entitled woke females are just as bad if not more a problem than “omega males”… whatever the hell that means.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> Self important, entitled woke females are just as bad if not more a problem than “omega males”… whatever the hell that means.


Alpha male - sets the standard.
Beta male - lowers the standard.
Omega male - What's a standard?


----------



## jparistotle (Jul 10, 2018)

gaius said:


> Men like Jason Sudekis are a big part of what ills America nowadays. Fat, sweaty omega male with no genuine talent who somehow sucked off enough of the right people to achieve some sort of middling career success. He's lucky Olivia Wilde gave him the time of day, let alone stayed with him for years.
> 
> And of course she misses Styles, he gave her a taste of something way better. At the very least he hopefully woke her up out of whatever coma she was in that landed her with Sudekis in the first place.


Show me your talent I think Jason's resume speaks for itself before he met her
Saturday Night Live
Angry Birds
Horrible Bosses
Hall Pass
Race
Master Minds
Tumbledown
Ted Lasso
Not to metion Theatre Work
So not sure what you base yuour comments on but before you say them make sure they have som fact around them and are not "Fake News" or men hating opinions


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

jparistotle said:


> Show me your talent I think Jason's resume speaks for itself before he met her
> Saturday Night Live
> Angry Birds
> Horrible Bosses
> ...


His talent as a comedian is that of the straight man. That's harder to play than the goof, a character who does silly things to drive the plot. Straight men gives credibility to the goofs and they are often the observer in the story.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I've always thought Harry Styles is gay. I mean the whole Watermelon Sugar song, come on.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I've always thought Harry Styles is gay. I mean the whole Watermelon Sugar song, come on.


For $1 million, I will sing any song you want. I take requests.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I've always thought Harry Styles is gay. I mean the whole Watermelon Sugar song, come on.


he wears dresses. Hes gay.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Nah, there are men in the arts that wear all sorts of things and aren't gay. It's a brand thing. Gotta appeal to the audiences they are selling to. Maybe he's gay maybe he's not.

Many people in Hollywood are not what they seem at all. Their portrayal of themselves in the public eye serves only one purpose, to purposefully brand themselves per their handlers' strong recommendations (or even demands).

One of my relatives was a closeted gay man in Hollywood. Nobody is what they seem there. I've heard that Tom Cruise is gay. Not sure if it's true but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay, he's a transvestite. What a big improvement over a chubby comedian.

Again, why should any of us care? These entitled so-called show business elites can all go rot.


----------

